
Ask HN: Wondering if you guys need something like this - coffeeandjunk
http://linkletter.co/
======
coffeeandjunk
We read articles online, and like us, many others do the same. We want to
build a platform to find what others are reading, every day.

My friend and I want to build this. Any kind of feedback on the idea would be
super appreciated.

